# First time EZ Clone user: My clones are wilting... is this normal?



## Tamerlane (Sep 7, 2010)

They hardly wilt in my humidity dome and 3 dollar clone tray... but with this machine my clones are just a few hours old and are wilting. The humidity dome I have doesnt fit on the EZ cloner (60 clone bin) .... 

Please advise as Im a bit worried and cant afford to lose my clones. :-/ 
T


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2010)

Tamerlane said:


> They hardly wilt in my humidity dome and 3 dollar clone tray... but with this machine my clones are just a few hours old and are wilting. The humidity dome I have doesnt fit on the EZ cloner (60 clone bin) ....
> 
> Please advise as Im a bit worried and cant afford to lose my clones. :-/
> T


Thats why i stick to the reg way to clone.Cut dip and stick in medium then place them in the humidome.
They should be good in a couple of days.I would still try to take clones and place them in the dome just in case.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 8, 2010)

whats your environment specs i never have a wilt in my ez 60 mate my room is 73 degrees with 55% humidity do you pick up a timer with the 60 if not get it the 60 was made with the same pump as the 120 the pump ends up being to strong and rots the roots i find so i run a precision timer thats 1min on 4 off gives some root or die time and i get quarter inch roots in 6-7 days and at day 9-10 i can cup em


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 8, 2010)

How about you don't triple post the same question within and hour in 3 different sub-forums?


----------



## Unnk (Sep 8, 2010)

lol i just noticed he did this give him credit though hes prolly scared i would be too i lost my first batch with my 60 due to stupidity


----------



## Tamerlane (Sep 8, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol i just noticed he did this give him credit though hes prolly scared i would be too i lost my first batch with my 60 due to stupidity


yep pretty much right.... though Im still here watching my clones fade away.... outside chance im hoping its just shock or something... but thats probably not the case...


----------



## Unnk (Sep 8, 2010)

whats your temps humidity mang the water in the ez 60 gets hotter then balls too if you run it the full time cause its ment for the 120


----------



## Tamerlane (Sep 8, 2010)

all temps and humidity is fine. I actually maxed out my humidifier just in case...


----------



## Unnk (Sep 8, 2010)

yah if you have any problems only suggestions i have with the ez 60 is to get a timer to take care of any rotting of the stem / heat prob in the water and add a air stone along side the air pump it comes wtih that air pump doesnt work as well as it should but give them 2-3 days you should have no droop then if you do id keep a close eye on it


----------



## Tamerlane (Sep 10, 2010)

droop is going away... the stems exposed to the aero sprayers look like like they are about to bust out into Herpes any day now (I can see the blistering starting)... so thats a great thing as its the new root nodes coming in. 

Was pretty scared when I put the cuttings in this ez cloner as they looked like dead wet spinach initially (not just wilting but full on flacid laying on the horizontal surface dieing plants) 

I ended up making a home made humidity dome to fit over the the EZ 60. Not sure these plants would have made it without the dome. Took the dome off today and the plants although are wilting slightly still, did not go into full on droop wet spinach mode so im pretty confident they are gonna make it. Im pretty amazed at the speed of this ez cloner. Usually if I was using a 3 dollar humidity dome clone tray set up it would take over a week to be able to take the humidity dome off. 

Also wanted to apologize about the numerous posts onthe same subject but was spazzing out... i cant afford to lose a whole crop of cuttings at this point.
peace
T


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 10, 2010)

I clone into a humidity done and even with my set-up, I still get wilt during the first 24-48 hours. They do perk up around the 3rd day and like clockwork, they'll pump out roots in 10-14 days total. EZ-cloner or not, I think humidity is key to rooting clones.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2010)

Tamerlane, let me understand you. Your cuttings were wilted two days ago and you thought they were dying and now they are busting out white nubs? How long ago did you cut them? I clone in an aero cloner and I don't use a dome and any season at all I don't get wilting ever. I'm guessing unnk's suggestion about putting a timer on your pump would help.

Hey unnk, do you think he could use a regular mech timer 15 on/15 off? Doesn't matter since Tamerlane is getting good results now, I guess.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 10, 2010)

15 min would be too long of a dry time im guessing its expensive for one of those timers but i found it works best with the 60's because if you cut to small the stems will be rotted by day 6-7 with the pump always on my first run with the 60 i had to scrap them they were all rotted but i only get a slight droop the first 24 hours not even a droop just the darkening of the color really they go back in 24 hours though


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I run a botanicare cloner and it works well, but I think an interval timer will be next on my list.



Unnk said:


> 15 min would be too long of a dry time im guessing its expensive for one of those timers but i found it works best with the 60's because if you cut to small the stems will be rotted by day 6-7 with the pump always on my first run with the 60 i had to scrap them they were all rotted but i only get a slight droop the first 24 hours not even a droop just the darkening of the color really they go back in 24 hours though


----------



## Tamerlane (Sep 11, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Tamerlane, let me understand you. Your cuttings were wilted two days ago and you thought they were dying and now they are busting out white nubs?


they were cut on the 7th at night time so the 1st full day was on the 8th (so today isthe 4th day) and these things were full on dead wilted flopped over completely at the stem when I first cut them and put them into the EZ cloner never seen it that bad before. Today the root nodes (looks like herpes blisters on the stems) are more flagrant and noticable. No roots yet but I expect them to come in later today. This EZ cloner had me scared but is rooting faster than Ive ever seen:

1) I keep the motor on constantly: people say there are heat problems but the way I figure it the heat actually helps them root... (people buy heat pads to help root clones faster and this is a similar effect by heating the underside of the plants where the roots grow)

2) Im using clonex rooting hormone gel and Clonex cloning solution nutes in my EZ cloner reservoir

3) I sprayed the cuttings a few times a day and used a home made humidty dome.... I highly doubt the clones would have survived if I didnt use a humidity dome.

4) next time I use the ez cloner Im probably just going to use anti wilt spray which works by preventing the water transpiring out of the leaves thus locking in water into the plant for a few days giving time for roots to form


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2010)

I use Clonex in my res. A warm res is okay for cuttings if everything is super clean, otherwise it's a pathogen festival. I don't spray my cuts and I can't fit a dome on as you see. They never wilt. I've used no-wilt back when I was cloning in weird media but not now. It's nice stuff though.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 13, 2010)

anything above 86 in a rez i see heat stress problems like roots only growing in the plugs cause its to hot in the res or the pathogen problem


----------



## Herebutnot (Nov 10, 2019)

Unnk said:


> lol i just noticed he did this give him credit though hes prolly scared i would be too i lost my first batch with my 60 due to stupidity


Right ... It sucks to lose any child, fr I had same issue. Make sure ph is around 5.5-5.8 and run watermax to promote the root zone to grow. They will be fine take the dome slit it up the corner to widen it. Throw tape on ends to hold to explain cloner will hold.


----------



## Herebutnot (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy growing


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 10, 2019)

You don't need a humidity dome, better without. Healthy clones going in you should see some wilt at first then within hours they will pick back up.


----------

